# Australias Parliament's and Government Houses



## No1_Saint (Jul 1, 2009)

Victoria

Government House, Melbourne





































Victorian State Parliament, Melbourne


----------



## No1_Saint (Jul 1, 2009)

*more to come...*

...


----------



## FiL (Oct 8, 2005)

Do you have any pictures of the Victorian State Parliament with the originally planned dome?


----------

